# Can someone please...



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 17, 2011)

Write a guide to getting a djent tone. There's like 12, "Lol so how I get djent toans out of my V2 and BBE?!?!" threads a day. I swear I'll rep you every day.


----------



## Randy (Jun 17, 2011)

Kinda what I was hoping would happen as a result of my thread in the General Music section. First person to write a *decent* and reasonably conclusive guide gets it sticked.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 17, 2011)

Lower the gain, bump up the mids. Insta-djent. STICKY MATERIAL.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 17, 2011)

If this get's done then people will want different kind of ways of achieving this tone won't they (for the PodFarm users, Axe FX (I/II), Revalve) Is someone willing to do that?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 17, 2011)

Step one:

1)Get guitar...
2)Get amp...
3)Plug guitar into amp making sure that the amp is plugged into a functioning power source.
4)Turn on amp.
5)Pluck strings and assess
6)Locate knobs on amp.
7)Turn knobs.
8)Repeat steps 5 - 7 until satisfied. 

This is how you create ANY tone...


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 17, 2011)

Plus, I've noticed that a djent tone evolves. Back in 2008 people were talking about boosting and cutting certain frequencies, and then when I see the threads on it nowadays it looks like it's different. 

That being said, it would be cool to have a stickied thread on this. I'm all for stickied threads on commonly asked questions. We need a scale length explanation sticky, too. And for the love of God, let's get a guitar set up sticky. If I have to see one more "My action is high, and I turned my truss rod all the way and can't get it to lower" thread I'll go insane!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 17, 2011)

Even among all the djent bands now their tones aren't the same...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah I asked about trying to get a 7&8 string guitar guide for certain price ranges and amp guide for certain genres in certain ranges, but no one volunteered. I'd do it if I had the experience. 

I'm tempted to make a guide anyways and just use posts from older threads


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jun 18, 2011)

I may see what I can do about writing a general "djent" tone guide with perhaps a companion video. Is there really a demand for it, though?

Also, the more I think about it, I'm not 100% sure what people are looking for. The "djent" onomatopoeia is caused by a specific chord voicing and can be achieved with a wide variety of amp settings. Would I just be showing how to copy Bulb or perhaps show a variety of sounds that could be considered "djenty?"



niffnoff said:


> If this get's done then people will want different kind of ways of achieving this tone won't they (for the PodFarm users, Axe FX (I/II), Revalve) Is someone willing to do that?



I'm not so sure that is an issue. The basics to achieving that sort of tone appear to stay the same, regardless of the rig. One aims for clarity and that certain metallic sound when they hit those "djenty" chords, while maintaining beef. This can typically be achieved with fairly traditional signal chains ([Drive]->[Amp]->[Cab] One can maybe even do without the drive, depending on the specific results they're after.).


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 18, 2011)

There's tons of demand. Also it'll give the mods (hopefully!) an excuse to ban people asking "LAWL HOW I GET TEH DJENT TOANS?" without using search first.


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 18, 2011)

I support this idea. I think Brief's idea of showcasing multiple flavorings of the mysterious "djent" tone would be really helpful to those looking for that type of sound.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 18, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I support this idea. I think Brief's idea of showcasing multiple flavorings of the mysterious "djent" tone would be really helpful to those looking for that type of sound.





If anything the method should be a basic idea for the tone, then from there leave it up to the user to make it their own, just so your not necessarily giving away your individual tone


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 18, 2011)

Even if you are giving your own tone away its not such a huge deal. Its not like we all didn't try downloading Misha's pod tone and think something along the lines of, "sweet, insta-djent", but instead realized 88% of it is in the mixing.


----------



## steve1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Sweeping generalisation time.

A sticky won't help. The kind of people who ask how to djent seem to be the same kind of people who don't have the ability to fucking read.


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 19, 2011)

It would at least remove the eyesore of seeing "HELP HOW DO I GET DJENT TONE?".

I mean for fuck's sake, I like djent, but I'm becoming unwilling to help people reach a tone they want. I'd rather point them in the direction of a concise post that explains what the general idea is, and then how to achieve it.

Thumbs up for laziness, eh?


----------



## RandoozleXxX (Jun 19, 2011)

Im all for the idea, but i really don't think it'll stop the constant questioning


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jun 19, 2011)

RandoozleXxX said:


> Im all for the idea, but i really don't think it'll stop the constant questioning



It would, at least, decrease it, and just generally be another useful resource available on the web.

I've been casually thinking about the best way to do this. I'm thinkin I could probably get a pretty good guide written if I can get myself to take the time to do it.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 19, 2011)

No one on this site reads the fucking stickies


----------



## teqnick (Jun 19, 2011)

MIDS 8
TREBLE 6
BASS 2
Noise gate
TS type boost to tighten things up
NICE AND DJENTY BRO
*forgot to mention, you might need BKP's or a crunchlab/liquifire set*


PICK HARD

here we goooooO!






All sarcasm aside, it's not hard to fuck with knobs.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 19, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> No one on this site reads the fucking stickies



Change rules, ban those that dont read stickies...profit!


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jun 20, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Change rules, ban those that dont read stickies...profit!


Do you have any idea how long it'd take for the mods to ban 50% of all members?


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 20, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Lower the gain, bump up the mids. Insta-djent. STICKY MATERIAL.



Lower the gain from what - insane to merely ridiculous?


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 20, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> Do you have any idea how long it'd take for the mods to ban 50% of all members?



Less than half an hour. I've been tempted, so I figured it out.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 20, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Even if you are giving your own tone away its not such a huge deal. Its not like we all didn't try downloading Misha's pod tone and think something along the lines of, "sweet, insta-djent", but instead realized 88% of it is in the mixing.



Actually, most of your tone's in your hands. Well, it's in MY hands, anyway.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 21, 2011)

Mike are you tr0lling the poor djent kids again?


----------



## Mourningson (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey man I had the SAME problem http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/161061-help-me-some-djent-tones.html I'm thinking the v2 might be too bassy to handle that kind of thing. the bbe brings out the trebs and basses so its actually working against you (sorry to say). I'm all the way down on an F so heres a few pieces of advice.... PUMP THE MIDS! cut the bass wayyyyyyyy down and kind leave the trebs in a mid area (like 12 or 1 o'clock) aslo watch out what pick-ups your using. I know from experience the pickups like 808s (or 707s) (NOT THE 808X OR 707X) were made to kick up the bass (again working against you) 

so in a summery... you and i have a bbe working against us, (ME) had pickups working against me, and a bassy amp. Pain in the ass right?

If all else fails and you reallllllllllllly wanna use the bbe try eqing your amp as said above then amplifying that with the graphic eq (not raising the bass or trebles just "being more specific") then, after finding a tone you like, running the bbe as a low end boost. the only thing its good for is making rooms shake anyway so maybe slowly adding it on will give you the punch your looking for. personally I just scratched it but its up to you.

P.s. Compressors, gates, and boosts will be your buddies on this. (if you have the cash an easy way out word be an axe-fx or a line 6 podx3 pro)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 21, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> Mike are you tr0lling the poor djent kids again?


 
Could be worse...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 21, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Actually, most of your tone's in your hands. Well, it's in MY hands, anyway.




Precisely...



> I have poor mechanics and a vague concept of what music is... Why does my tone sound bad no matter how much I turn knobs and no matter how many expensive pieces of electronic equipment I attach to my guitar?


 
The way you pluck the string makes a difference... The way you vibrato a note makes a difference... String gauge... What picks you use... Possibly finger girth (who knows?)... Your ability to mute the other strings... A lot of these things are more important than hoping an AxeFX will do everything for you. I know that some of you folks that use the AxeFX are incredibly talented individuals despite having said coveted/hated-on device, but hopefully everyone knows what I'm getting at.


----------

